# Do you want a sticky thread for low-rise developments in Dubai?



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Vote thread started by DUBAI GUYS



> To all Forumers:
> 
> This is poll is to decide whether or not we should allow threads of lowrise building of seven floors or less to be posted on SSC. We have already done this with the following buildings:
> 
> ...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

well imo..it should have been just yes and no. You are trying to sway the vote in one direction.

R


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ Trust me I have nothing against low-rise threads. As a matter of fact, I voted yes!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I voted yes but that doesn't mean every lowrise should be posted otherwise there'd be thousands of threads. If one is interesting though then post it

Edit, shit I didn't read it properly. 
A thread for lowrises would be good.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

You need to set a minimum number of floors Krazy, i suggest 5. Otherwise its a pointless exercise. Also, correctly, the interest in the development needs to be taken into account...if its an isolated building then its of no real interest to anyone but if its part of a larger development like the Marina, JLT, etc, then I vote yes...but with the above conditions.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Krazy said:


> ^^ Trust me I have nothing against low-rise threads. As a matter of fact, I voted yes!


well then thanks.:cheers:  

R


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

nooooooo more stickies!

we have far toooo many!

how about a subfolder in the 'projects' section?
then we can keep individual threads for all of them, and it will be neat. 

Remember SSC is about urbanity, not just towers.

so buildings under 8 floors [height needed to become a skyscraper according to most sources] need to be covered as well.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

agree , no more stickies, nothing more i am fine.

let's make threads for lowrise in the marina or DIFC so that they don't get lost in the masterplans but that's it.

i mean lowrises in Dubai who the heck is going to keep up with them popping up like every hour without ANY announcement...

lowrise sucks :bash:

btw i like the thrad optins 

but i prefer just to put nice lowrises in the sections they belong to.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

dont just post ppl.. VOTE


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

^^their arent enough options.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Put a 3rd option on their Krazy - "Not all low-rises, but significant ones, in prominent developments and projects (e.g. Marina).


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ exactly.

- poll option: only the important ones in their resp sections.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

so have the mods decided anything yet???/

R


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dont care


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Low rises within any of the existing developments should be allowed. No random low rises in the middle of no where should be allowed.

The number of floors should be of no significance at all. As long as the structure has some sort of connection with threads on existing projects/developments/areas (like the Metro thread, for example), it should be allowed. Oh and it if it is a single or double storey structure, it should be pretty impressive to warrant a thread.

Hence, i vote, yes.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

NO NEW STICKIES!

THIS FORUM IS A MESS!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> NO NEW STICKIES!
> 
> THIS FORUM IS A MESS!


the forum is a mess, yes, maybe the stickies need to be re arranged???

Lots of useless ones on the main page....

IMO, apart from the sticky for the rights of workers, the rest need to be unloacked and allowed to slide down the list and be brought back when needed.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

hmmm........ my yes vote was only to say that I think THREADS for low rises should be allowed, provided they agree with the guidelines i mentioned in my post. A sticky might be a little too chaotic. 

ALLOW THREADS FOR LOW RISES in existing developments/areas/projects.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

there is too much crap on the frount page.

th forum needs to go one of two ways. 

either we get rid of the main page, and put its content in a news folder, making the forum more like the UK and NA sections. 

if we do this we can get rid of the 'tower' folder and place the individual tower forums on the front page [like the uk forum if you want a look]

it would make it all much more accesable.

or if we dont do that we put everything on the main forum thingy again


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't really like the UK section as well.

we would need a mix between the UK and UAE section,... still can't think of a solution but it is definetly not the best thing now.

the first sticky to be moved is the Dubai Roads thread.
it could be moved in the projects section.

next thing, let's unstick the Aviation and Investments thread.

Next thing, the threads in the tower forum, on the bottom of the page, have to go, they are unnecessary. let's delete old one, move serious proposals in the respective section. and only the All towers APP and UC and the 300+ should remain, they need to be updates anyway.

then, why do we have a Business Bay projects thread, and a section for BB , let's move the BB project thread on top of the BB section (sticky) and rename it to 'General Business Bay discussion'

Same with the Palms, move them in the offshore section.

Also maybe we need an own section for DubaiLand projects, there are too much ,they need a own section.

and i think we should move all the other things like Festival City thread as a sticky in the respective tower section and rename it as suggested above with BB.

a lot of confusion would disappear, for example the IMPZ thread would be in its section etc..

Also, let's create an archive section and move all old stuff in their, it is not necessary to have the old threads in the main sections, nobody looks at them and if somebody wants to he knows where to find them.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> the first sticky to be moved is the Dubai Roads thread.
> it could be moved in the projects section.
> 
> next thing, let's unstick the Aviation and Investments thread.


^^ Good idea. 

Too many sticky now and lots of them are useless.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ok my suggestions above.

Let's start. we should not re organize everything, just improve the current system.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

but whats the point of having the towers folder?

it would be easier for everyone just to have it in front of you when you enter the uae section


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

coooorrect.
agree. next point.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

at this point I think any change would be welcome. Its a bit chaotic for us all, well me atleast. 

Hard to find stuff, sometimes.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

no i am fine but that is probably the reason why we don't have much forumers.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

while we may come up with all these good ideas is anything being done? Where are the moderators who are incharge of all of this??? Do they even read this?

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Krazy is reading this for sure he is not here at the moment though.

but i am sure something will happen soon.

let us implent all my suggestions


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ok to do list for Krazy: [or Dubai-lover if he is in]

1] move the threads like flo said

2] Ask jan to remove the folder for Dubai tower development, and isted under a blue bar put them on the front page.

3] create a new folder for achiving posts

4] Ask jan to make me a mod because the forum needs one!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ and we need an archive section.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ + i suggest one big sky majilis for the middle east. (perhaps leave iran out  )


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^Haahhaaaaa. Oops. :sleepy:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry guys but I think some of you are expecting drastic changes to the forum which I don't think is feasible... listing all towers on the main page will be a total disaster. Right now the UAE forum is well organized (probably the best organized forum on SSC). Let's keep things that way.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ he wants the tower forums to be listed on main page. e.g business bay section, marina JLT, etc.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Krazy said:


> Sorry guys but I think some of you are expecting drastic changes to the forum which I don't think is feasible... listing all towers on the main page will be a total disaster. Right now the UAE forum is well organized (probably the best organized forum on SSC). Let's keep things that way.


To Krazy and the other mods...

I think the point behind the poll has been completely lost and perhaps the poll was a bit too wide ranging to begin with. 

The main point was that IF a proposal exists for a building that is U/C or approved, it SHOULD be allowed to have its own thread in the relevant subsections, whether it is in the PROJECTS subsection or the TOWERS subsection is of little consequence.

Threads dealing with low rises MUST NOT be deleted, as was the case with a thread posted by THE DUBAI GUYS. That thread dealing with a low rise at DIC had every right to exist, as do the tens of other threads in various subsections dealing with buildings under 9 stories.

I think this issue needs to be resolved and such threads SHOULD NOT be deleted in the future. 

Apart from this fundamental issue, the general arrangement of the U.A.E forum is fine and should not be drastically altered. 

If someone wants to create a thread, in an appropriate sub section, for a low rise, it SHOULD be allowed to exist and MUST NOT be deleted on the grounds of it not being of interest to anyone. Thats simply not fair.

I rest my case. :sleepy:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

:applause: :applause: :applause: 

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but there is an issue with which lowrises are reasonable and which not. for example, is it reasonable to open threads for all the Internation City towers?

anyway i still think the whole structure of the UAE section should be re organized.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Krazy said:


> Sorry guys but I think some of you are expecting drastic changes to the forum which I don't think is feasible... listing all towers on the main page will be a total disaster. Right now the UAE forum is well organized (probably the best organized forum on SSC). Let's keep things that way.


Krazy, i was suggesting that the folder 'dubai tower development' is largely unnecesary. the forum would be far more accesible if, when you enter the UAE subforum we have 'dubai project development' at the top, then the area forums underneath that. theen uae development, photos e.tc.. and the current open forum under that, or make this a news folder, and have no forum on the frount page?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

face, thanks for your post. But think about this... I drive down to Ghusais and see a stupid 3 storey building coming up... I open a thread here but no one gives a rat's ass and no one will ever go there to get updates... similar unlimited number of threads start popping up out of nowhere.. we already have shit load of threads.. we dont need more n more and make the UAE forum more messed up than it already is. Wait for one year and see how many projects come up in AD... each tower (we are talking abt 150m-500m range) will have its thread.. imagine the mess!!!

We cannot afford threads for towers that are not significant on this forum...... 


@ Dubai... I would like to read Dennis' views on this before we can contact Jan. The idea does sound good but in about a years time we might need a separate sub-forum for AD which the many new projects announced recently.. do you realize how many sections then we'll have on the main page?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

pehaps give AD an area seperate from the rest of the UAE now?

its better to have a lot visable and accesable, than having it hisdden away IMHO.

now mr dubai lover....


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, and when we change over we should make it a complete step.

taking seperation to geographical location instead of projects vs towers.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Some major changes today... if anyone noticed


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i did notice, it is a start. but nothing which really helps us.

i think a major problem is the seperation of towers and projects.

btw the completed projects section is somewhat weird there.
it should be moved into the towers section maybe? 
it can't remain like that.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Completed projects includes both projects as well as towers... not only from Dubai but other emirates as well.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

mhm.. it is somwhat weird to have 5 subforums in UAE project development.

but guess u r right.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok so is this what you guys want?

On the main page:
1. Dubai Projects - List the different areas (like BBay, Burj Dubai etc) under this blue bar. In addition add two extra sub-sections: "Other Projects" (for projects that dont fall into the existing towers sections) and "Thread Archive" (for never built, completed, proposed)
2. Move the projects and towers into their respective Projects sub-section.
3. Make another blue bar named "Other Emirates Projects".
4. Rename "UAE Projects and Towers" to "Nothern Emirates Projects".
5. Rename Abu Dhabi Projects and Towers to "Abu Dhabi Projects" and move it along with "Northern Emirates Projects" to be under the blue bar "Other Emirates Projects"

Lemme know if this is what you all want.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah that is about right.

just 4. i would leave it other 'Emirates Projects - Sharjah, RAK ...'

what is going to happen to the main section? which threads will remain sticky?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Is this what we all agree on?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah thats fine...

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp.

now, what about the stickies, the main UAE section threads, and where do we put the 'all towers app and UC thread', as well as the 300m plus thread now?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ Thread Archive and Completed Projects section


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Well done Krazy..the reorganisation now looks much better and much easier to navigate.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ it really shows that this is a better solution now, if you think it is better as well, since u haven't been here for ages.



DUBAI said:


> Good idea.
> 
> that could be made a sticky in each area. I support that idea.
> 
> ...



can we do this as well samir?

perfect example is BB.
move the general BB thread in the BB section and rename it, stick along with the map.

same with Dubai Marina.


----------

